# Bearing size for R4SL freehub?



## macdonc

The two bearings in my R4SL freehub are trashed and I would like to replace them with steel bearings from my local bearing supplier. Ordering the actual Easton items will take too long and they only lasted a few months anyway. So I pulled the bearings and phoned my usual industrial supplier of bearings and he was somewhat stumped by the number printed on the seal -- 15267. I take it these are the dimensions of the bearing -- 15mm inside, 26mm outside and 7mm deep. 

Most bearings seem to have a "standard" numerical code like the 6092 items shown in Easton's diagrams. Anybody know what the seemingly smaller freehub bearings are?

thanks


----------



## drewskey

This was discussed in another post.


----------

